# Safe Cat Litters



## Nela (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am looking to buy a proper cat litterbox because the added carbon filters make a world of difference for my asthma since it filters the ammonia more. Crumble is a free-range indoor bunny and I would like to keep it as such and therefore have decided I would like to use a cat litterbox.

Now, I know generally cat litters are unsafe. However, I am pretty sure that there are safe ones out there. I believe it was all the clumping ones that are an automatic no-no. However, there are some that are a natural base and aren't as clumping as the others... Some I was thinking about include:

- Cat's Best Eco Plus (I see that it's wood but it looks different from the compact pellets): http://www.thegreenpetshop.com/store/item_view.asp?estore_itemid=1000011

- Catsan Hygiene Litter: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/lightweight-non-clumping-catsan-hygiene-cat-litter-20ltr-15255

I would like to try one of those litters, with a grate on top of it so he won't have direct contact. The idea for me is simply to get the most absorbent litter possible. The cotton one is very expensive to fill such a big box and I amseverely allergic to the wood stove/compact pellets. Unfortunately, Yesterdays News isn't available here otherwise I would go straight to that.

Any ideas?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont have experiance with either of those, but you should look into an air purifier..omg i cant think of the actual name of those right now! but if theres a grate that would helpfor sure


----------



## Nela (Jun 20, 2012)

We have 2 air purifiers just on the main floor, one directly in the room he is in and the other for the rest of the main floor. He's also in the room where we have the screen door so I can air that out and we also have an air vent in the room as well as a whole house air ventilation system. Hehehe


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 20, 2012)

niiice...do yours work good? ive been saving for one bc my daughter doesnt deal well with the bun hay so they get it mostly outside.


----------



## Nela (Jun 20, 2012)

I think they are indispensable at this time! I would really recommend them to anyone with allergies. Ours have built-in filters that you just rinse so that is nice not to have to buy filters. They aren't top of the line, but they really help. I believe ours are recommended for a room size of 40m2 so not bad (houses here are built tall, not large) but there are bigger ones as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't trust Catsan Hygene Litter. Even though it's non-clumping, it seems to be made out of a lot of the traditional stuff that cat litter is, which would make it dusty for you and him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2012)

I fill up several pans with shredded newspaper--it works quite well, and I do mean fill them up. All our boys and girls love to play with the paper too.


----------



## Nela (Jun 24, 2012)

Nelsons_Mom: Thanks. I will have to ask a vet about that one I think. If it's about the dust, it should be okay if he can't dig in it. However, without knowing that it's 100% safe if he ingests some (for whatever reason) I don't want to risk it.

NancyMcClelland: Shredded paper just isn't cutting it for us. His feet turn yellow and black since the urine often takes a few secondsto get absorbed and he's stepped in it before that. Also, the paper sticks to the box, making it harder to just dump it out. Those minor things really add up with my allergies, otherwise, I would just use that.  (Our guinea pigs loooove playing in shredded paper though. hehehe)

______________________________________

I bought the litterbox yesterday so it has the charcoal filter on top. I have to make a sort of grate for it but I think I will just try some sand. I will put a layer of newspaper under, put sand on top, and then cover it with the grate so he doesn't send it flying all over. I figure sand will let the urine through, and it should be easy to dump it. It's easy for us to get and cheap, so I guess it is worth a shot.


----------

